# Estação Meteorológica de Loures [Bombeiros] (24/11/2009)



## Daniel Vilão (29 Nov 2009 às 14:48)

No passado dia 24, passando por Loures e com alguma atenção, avistei vários anemómetros correspondentes a várias estações meteorológicas que servem apenas para informação própria do quartel. Estando a fotografar a estação, mesmo em frente aos bombeiros, um dos que se encontravam de serviço abordou-me, com uma certa curiosidade, perguntando-me se estava a fazer um trabalho sobre meteorologia. Respondi justificando o meu hobbie e este meu gosto pessoal e com muita simpatia convidou-me a entrar e a conhecer o local da estação, que fotografei, no telhado do quartel.

Anemómetros da Davis, este no modelo de small wind cups e outro, aparentemente, de uma PCE FWS-20, um pluviómetro da Davis, versão Wizard II, foram algumas das coisas que identifiquei. A Oregon instalada seria certamente uma WMR968, devido ao formato do termo-higrómetro, colocado na vertente Norte do quartel, à sombra, mas sem abrigo, visível na fotografia da fachada do edifício.

Fiquei bastante satisfeito com a visita e o convite dos profissionais de serviço.


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Nov 2009 às 18:08)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> No passado dia 24, passando por Loures e com alguma atenção, avistei vários anemómetros correspondentes a várias estações meteorológicas que servem apenas para informação própria do quartel.



Pelas fotos isto parece-me familiar! 

Ainda não havia reparado que possuíam estes equipamentos, mas também nem sempre por lá circulo.

É pena que as informações obtidas se restrinjam unicamente ao quartel; seria óptimo se alargassem o acesso aos dados via on line, encará-los-ía como uma referência na zona sobretudo em termos de comparação dos mesmos com os meus, afinal seria a fonte de dados com alguma importância (penso) mais próxima de casa, mesmo com a bem possível agravante de se situar na ilha urbana da cidade, ainda que deduzo não ser tão inflacionária nos registos quanto outras malhas urbanas nas proximidades. 

Ainda sem meios para fotografar o que quer que seja, aproveito para referir que ainda mais próximo de casa, no Parque eólico de Bolores (NW de Loures), existe instalado no mesmo uma pequena casa (certamente onde está todo o equipamento de gestão deste parque) onde está instalado e suportado por um mastro um aparente RS mas de pequenas dimensões.
Sinceramente não sei sequer se está a ser utilizado ou até se o que possui no seu interior é um medidor de temperatura e ou higrometria.
De todas as vezes que me desloquei até lá nunca consegui encontrar alguém que o confirmasse. A existência de um anemómetro, aparentemente em boas condições, indicia que o seja, mas fiquei-me até ao momento por aí... 
Desde há tempo com esta curiosidade, na próxima oportunidade talvez tenha mais sorte!


----------



## Lisboa001 (19 Dez 2009 às 15:50)

Eu sou de Vale de Figueira e vou imensas vezes a loures mas nunca tinha notado que havia esses equipamentos nos bombeiros!!!


----------



## Z13 (19 Dez 2009 às 16:06)

Bom trabalho Daniel!  

É curioso saber que uns bombeiros eminentemente urbanos possuem este tipo de aparelhagem!

Duvido que a maioria dos quarteis do interior, que combatem fogos maioritariamente florestais, tenham instrumentos que meçam a intensidade do vento, temperaturas, humidades relativas, etc... e se calhar fazia-lhes mais falta...


----------

